# how to increase bud swelling??



## plantsinpants (Dec 15, 2008)

ive got gh 1part nutrients maxed and also have some PK boost going in full effect,, what else can be done to increase swelling in weeks 8 & 9 
oh.......... and how long should i flush???


----------



## dpjones (Dec 15, 2008)

mollasses is what ive heard helps, and i think you are ment to flush in the last week or so


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 15, 2008)

I use molases every watering 1tbl spoon per gallon then 2 tbl spoons pg, after week 6. the last week or the week before I flush like a mad man, then I wait a week take a leaf off and taste the stem for nutes, if needed I flush again, just to make sure. Amd molases all the way to the end.


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 15, 2008)

more and bigger lights, and better nutes


----------



## Boneman (Dec 15, 2008)

I used AN's overdrive


----------



## Boneman (Dec 15, 2008)

Molassas supposedly sweetens the taste and provides sugars to your plant during the final stages where she is sucking up everything she can to substain life.


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 15, 2008)

tnx but im not doing molasses again thats why i got the PK 9-18 to improve my last grow, in witch i used molasses, witch wasnt bad but could have been better,,,


----------



## scoregreen (Dec 15, 2008)

plantsinpants said:


> tnx but im not doing molasses again thats why i got the PK 9-18 to improve my last grow, in witch i used molasses, witch wasnt bad but could have been better,,,


so would you discourage someone from using molasses?

i only ask because it is currently on my grocery list...but i dont want to do it if you say not to....


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 15, 2008)

i had no problems with molasses , but it wasnt doing much better than my reg nutes
so i got some PK boost to compare with molasses and other nutes, but my single experiment with molasses did not help,nor hurt the plant noticably, I hear a lot of other growers swear by it!! it might work better in your set-up than mine!!

good luck !!!


----------



## shakenbake (Dec 15, 2008)

I use the DNF bloom fortifier. I use a little more then the recomended dose (5 ml for 22L of water). I use about 7 ml for 22L of water. The buds don't so much swell, well they do, but what happens is the buds grow in and fill up and gain weight. Its a bit pricey but well worth the coin. I gain about I'd say a pound , maybe a pound and a half of dry bud with 6 x 1K lights using that shit.

http://www.hydroponics.ca/dnf_bloomfortifier.html


----------



## guudbud (Dec 16, 2008)

plantsinpants said:


> i had no problems with molasses , but it wasnt doing much better than my reg nutes
> so i got some PK boost to compare with molasses and other nutes, but my single experiment with molasses did not help,nor hurt the plant noticably, I hear a lot of other growers swear by it!! it might work better in your set-up than mine!!
> 
> good luck !!!


imop I have found molasses works great but only in the last 1 1/2 when most stop using nutes and begin to flush. it works pretty decent for something that cost $4 at the most and is quick,easy,and can be used up to harvest time. It didn't do better than you reg nutes cause to begin with it's not a standalone nutrient it's more of a aid or a "cheap" booster.


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 16, 2008)

guudbud said:


> imop I have found molasses works great but only in the last 1 1/2 when most stop using nutes and begin to flush. it works pretty decent for something that cost $4 at the most and is quick,easy,and can be used up to harvest time. It didn't do better than you reg nutes cause to begin with it's not a standalone nutrient it's more of a aid or a "cheap" booster.


i meant it didnt change the speed of growth when added to my reg nutes,
sorry for not elaborating


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 24, 2010)

to all y'all raving about molasses, it's almost entirely USELESS unless you're growing in an organic, living soil.

Otherwise you're just adding trace minerals.


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Sep 25, 2010)

I am on my first grow at the end of it actually and I have noticed that the plant will "bud out" more right after useing molassas. I only use it at less then 1 tbls per gallon but when I did use it I see many more new white pistoles durring the dark period the next 2 days.

Thats my 2 cents here

Grasshopper


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 25, 2010)

plantsinpants said:


> tnx but im not doing molasses again thats why i got the PK 9-18 to improve my last grow, in witch i used molasses, witch wasnt bad but could have been better,,,


I was recommended sucanat by an expert who studied botany did some reading found better reviews on it than mollassis so I decided to use it I swear by it read subcools thread on it and began giving 2tbs/gal I've fed my ladies with this 4x and the buds have trippled in size I swear by it sucanat is organic sugar can extract that holds its mollassis great results read up on it if your again mollassis give this a shot happy growing


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 26, 2010)

What kind of lights are they under? Molasses, Sucanat and all the rest will only do so much. The best way to get higher yields are better lights and that's a fact.....


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 26, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> to all y'all raving about molasses, it's almost entirely USELESS unless you're growing in an organic, living soil.
> 
> Otherwise you're just adding trace minerals.


Well this is simply not true. Molasses also acts as a natural isotonic flushing agent. I know plenty of people that grow hydro and use it.....


----------



## Growbrough (May 12, 2016)

Molasses is like a lead blanket for your microbes... yes there is some nice carbs and sugars in there, but as food for your microbes its like trying to fit an asteroid into a pinhole, not going to happen. as for swelling it wont do much as it has small amounts of potassium, calcium and magnesium (trace amounts). try any PK booster on the market for bigger buds.


----------

